

Ask HN: Which SSL? - Mochaka

We&#x27;re going to be releasing a mobile app soon, which will connect to our API hosted on AWS using Beanstalk.<p>We&#x27;ll need SSL for the API, main website and admin panel.<p>I&#x27;m not sure which SSL certificate we should get, and if we should get multiple certificates or a wildcard certificate.<p>I saw a SSL service posted on HN recently - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getssl.me&#x2F;en - Would the Comodo WildCard SSL do?<p>Thanks
======
tokenizerrr
If it's just for the API within your mobile app I would go for a self signed
certificate. Make sure the app verifies that the signature is the correct one,
and you should be good to go.

The reason I recommend this is because you are in control of the client, so
you do not need to rely on a third party for trust. That, and it's free.

------
flavmartins
Use current customer reviews to make your decision. SSL Shopper reveals who
the best SSL providers are.

[http://www.sslshopper.com/certificate-authority-
reviews.html](http://www.sslshopper.com/certificate-authority-reviews.html)

------
aioprisan
[http://www.namecheap.com/ssl-certificates.aspx](http://www.namecheap.com/ssl-
certificates.aspx)

